# May 30th 11am. Page Mill Climb



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I am going to take Elle up Page Mill tomorrow. It will be her first time and she has not been riding a whole lot. 

If anyone is looking for a slow ride this is it. Definitely a ride for people who might be intimidated by other rides posted here. 

We can meet at Arastrodero Park or at the corner of Arastradero and Page Mill. 

All are welcomed and will be encouraged to push themselves to get to the top. Come one come all. 

We will be riding over from home and then going up and coming back down Page Mill. Not the most exciting ride, but something to do I guess.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

What time would you be at Atrascadero and Page Mill? I'll be wearing a Chain Reaction (white, red, orange) jersey.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Just noticed the subject line says 11am.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

yes we will be there at 11 am if there is a confirmation. let me know and we will be at corner of page and arasrodero at 11am. 

thanks al


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, I'll be riding from Foster City so I can't peg the time too precisely. If it's just me responding, I'd hate to hold you up or be killing 20 mins myself, let's say I'll pass by that intersection at 11am +/- and if I see someone waiving I'll stop and say hello and we can ride up together.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I am on a black Roubaix and she is in a blue ruby. If we don't see wax other at intersection maybe we will see each other on the climb. Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

It was a nice ride, a little cold at the top. I got there about half an hour early, waited a bit, asked one guy on a specialized if he was you, he said "no, good luck." 

Went up Page Mill. Saw one or two specialized but never the black/blue combo.

Page Mill is tougher than I thought. Maybe because I haven't been up there before, but I thought it was tougher than Kings Mtn.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

just wait to ride it when it gets a little slick on those steep switchbacks! lol


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Got to Arrastradero/Pagemill at 11:00AM and the only thing around was this poor chap on a mountain bike getting ticketed by the Sheriff Department. He didn't look too happy. I'm guessing it's for a California stop.

I know most of you say "the wall" is the last steep short gradient before the Montebello Park/Reserve. However, I will differ as I didn't even need the lowest gears on my cassette to ascend this part. The really hard part of Pagemill is shortly before it. The gradient is around 14% and the road twists and turns. Incidentally, if you look back, you'll have some spectacular views of the valley.

I really hate the bottom of Pagemill. However, the upper section, while challenging, is quite enjoyable.

C.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

For me the hardest part is always between Gates 3 & 4.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry we missed you guys. We got a later start and then when we got over there Elle didn't want to go up page mill. 

I have actually only gone up PM once, the hardest part was the pitch right after "3 grunts" I guess those are the switchbacks.


----------

